# boat rental in murrels inlet



## bdrlgion (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

Apologies if this is posted in the wrong spot --- I'm interested in renting a small boat to putter around Murrell's Inlet on March 20th - I know Capt Dick's Marina has a 17' skiff for rent for super-cheap (we're on a very strict budget) - i.e. around $180/day, but they arent' opening until April 1st.

It's for a fishing-fanatic's small bachelor party, but we really can't spend much more than that. And we're looking pretty much only in the Murrell's Inlet area.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, and tight lines (esp to all that respond!)


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

*boat rental*

when you first turn into murrells inlet off 17 business heading south there is a carolina skiff on the right that is for rent and about a half mile past Dick's there is a guy on the right that rents boats also, don't know much other than I always see them there.


----------



## bdrlgion (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting...

Is there any chance you'd be able to grab a phone number off of either of those rental options?

I won't be able to head down there until the night before.

Thanks either way for the help! Much appreciated


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

You might try Pawley's Island Outdoors (843-979-4666). I don't know about prices, but they are just a few miles south of MI and I believe you can get to MI by boat from Pawley's Island. Good Luck!


----------



## PawleysDude (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr. Hand said:


> _I believe you can get to MI by boat from Pawley's Island._


Not a good idea unless you know what you're doing. You'd have to run out the inlet on the north end of Pawleys and come back in to MI at the jetties. That can be a handful in a small boat unless the wx is really calm. Last summer, there were some complaints of the inlet at Pawleys silted in pretty bad even at high tide, but that might have changed. The folks at PI Outdoors are 1st class, but you'd be better off trailering their boat to MI. http://www.pawleysislandoutdoors.com/


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

check out Perry's Bait and tackle, I believe he still rents boats as well


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

*Boat Rental*

Here is the info ya wanted
Gas station with rental is 843-357-4298 Manager is Shannon
Further south past boat ramp about a mile is
Edna's 843-651-9921
Don't know prices, but stopped by to get ya contact info
Hope this helps ya out
Water still cold 47 , but should warm up enough by end of month


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Be careful if your not knowledgeable about small crafts in the ocean here..


----------



## bdrlgion (Mar 1, 2010)

That's great information! Thanks to everyone for leading me in the right direction. 

I called Shannon @ the gas station - $120/day for a 17' carolina skiff, and they'd drop it off in Murrell's Inlet, too. Pretty great prices - definitely below anything else I've seen.

We'd just be puttering around inside the inlets for the day, no ocean-going for us. Would like to target some reds/trout that weekend. Hopefully this darn cold snap is over by then. I'm assuming floating live shrimp under a cork would do the trick? Any particular geography you'd recommend I'd target? Points? The jetty's at the inlet's mouth? I've onlydone bank fishing before for reds/trout in the charleston area, but haven't taken a boat out in the past in Murrell's. 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad i could help ya.
Be very careful if not familiar with the area, loads of shell beds!!!!!!
Let me know when ya come down, maybe i can help ya with some spots.
I fish just about everyday


----------



## bdrlgion (Mar 1, 2010)

Ya'll don't have to give up your honey-holes, but I was wondering if anyone could offer a few proven spots for reds/trout in the Murrell's Inlet area. On that 17-foot skiff, I can't take it offshore, but we'll have it from 9-5pm. My buddy (from Chicago) would absolutely go nuts if we got him hooked into a decent fish. We're taking the trip for his bachelor party, and I guarantee he'd enjoy hearing some drag let out more than a stripper any day!

Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------

